# CWCki Social Media pages?



## Koozbane (Feb 5, 2016)

I dug around the internet and realized there aren't many Chris related Social media pages to inform people on Chris's current and past antics, and the ones that are there are abandoned, such as the CWCki's Twitter page. I was planning on creating new Chris-chan related social media pages, using the CWCki and Chris's own social media pages as my main sources, incorporating things  such as "Today in Christory" and "Da Update", as well as sharing interesting trivia and Sonichu fan art. I would probably create a CWCki Facebook page, and another CWCki Twitter account, if I couldn't just revive the old one somehow.

I just wanted to get some feedback, ideas, or possible reasons on why this hasn't already been done. Thanks! If no one has any objections, I plan to create these pages ASAP.


----------



## José Mourinho (Feb 5, 2016)

There's going to be Lolcow News soon done by Null, so I don't know if Null's going to implement this Chris stuff there too.


----------



## Koozbane (Feb 5, 2016)

I plan for my pages to be exclusively about Chris, but that is good to know.


----------



## Donald And The Immigrants (Feb 6, 2016)

A CWCki Twitter page could work. I like the name "CWCville News", fits with "CWCville Library" (RIP)


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Feb 6, 2016)

Why?


----------



## CatParty (Feb 6, 2016)

Who cares


----------



## Koozbane (Feb 6, 2016)

Doc Cassidy said:


> Why?



Why not?


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Feb 6, 2016)

Koozbane said:


> Why not?


If you want to do that, go ahead I guess. No real need to create a thread about it.


----------



## Koozbane (Feb 7, 2016)

https://twitter.com/CWCvilleNews

https://www.facebook.com/CWCvilleNews2016/


----------



## CatParty (Feb 7, 2016)

Koozbane said:


> https://twitter.com/CWCvilleNews
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/CWCvilleNews2016/




@Null check out this stuff


----------



## chimpburgers (Feb 7, 2016)

Koozbane said:


> I dug around the internet and realized there aren't many Chris related Social media pages to inform people on Chris's current and past antics, and the ones that are there are abandoned, such as the CWCki's Twitter page. I was planning on creating new Chris-chan related social media pages, using the CWCki and Chris's own social media pages as my main sources, incorporating things  such as "Today in Christory" and "Da Update", as well as sharing interesting trivia and Sonichu fan art. I would probably create a CWCki Facebook page, and another CWCki Twitter account, if I couldn't just revive the old one somehow.
> 
> I just wanted to get some feedback, ideas, or possible reasons on why this hasn't already been done. Thanks! If no one has any objections, I plan to create these pages ASAP.


4 messages and two of them are for this thread attention whoring for your shit.


----------



## Clown Doll (Feb 7, 2016)

A Facebook page is a bad idea, because to follow/like it you'd have to give either your real name or the name of a troll account you use on FB and 'Liking' anything in there would compromise your fb account.


----------



## ULTIMATEPRIMETIME (Feb 7, 2016)

connecting this site with social media is a great idea. it would be the single most effective honeypot we've ever had.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 7, 2016)

If we did, for whatever reason, I'd suggest blocking it with the Anti-Social Media blocklist.  Especially, as pointed out, if you do any Facebook etc. weening.


----------



## Koozbane (Feb 10, 2016)

dollarhuviya said:


> 4 messages and two of them are for this thread attention whoring for your shit.


...Wat?


----------

